# Need a SMALL 1" exit driver?



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The folks at B&C have something perfect for you then- the new DE110.

This is one TINY driver...about the same size as their .5 and .7" drivers. I used to have a shot of a DE5 next to a BMS 4540/JBL 2407, and the DE5 made the BMS look like a large format driver.

Depending on the horn, you could probably get this little guy down to 1500 though recommended for PA use is 2k and up.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> The folks at B&C have something perfect for you then- the new DE110.
> 
> This is one TINY driver...about the same size as their .5 and .7" drivers. I used to have a shot of a DE5 next to a BMS 4540/JBL 2407, and the DE5 made the BMS look like a large format driver.
> 
> Depending on the horn, you could probably get this little guy down to 1500 though recommended for PA use is 2k and up.



The 1/2" de5 , would i be able to drill out a ES horn body and mount it into the same horn with a large format cd, I know you can't go up in size without changing the geometry of the throat but what about going down in size and if I drill the hole close enough to center shouldn't be hard , or.....bad idea? Right on top where the bend is I could still a half inch hole and it looks like it should be dead center of that area ..... The 1" hole on other side has a little slope on it which makes me wonder if it won't work because the other side is not the same shape . 

I just got the bms 4550 it's a nice driver , I am waiting for my cd10nd set to show up should be here tomorrow. I'm addicted lately to trying drivers and can't seem to get a grip on it .


----------



## Rusty (Aug 29, 2012)

found this, in my travels. for the price, I think it is worth checking out. maybe even their waveguides, as well, since they are competitively priced. will need a threaded adapter to 2/3 bolt adapter, though.

driver:
Denovo Audio DNA-150 compression driver DIY Sound Group

waveguides:
The SEOS™ Project DIY Sound Group

adapter:
Denovo Audio adapter DIY Sound Group


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The B&C is a lot smaller than that Denovo driver.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That is sort of like a Synergy horn. Except the HF driver goes at the apex of the horn and the midranges tap into the horn a little further down the horn.

I don't think you could do it how you are talking.



oabeieo said:


> The 1/2" de5 , would i be able to drill out a ES horn body and mount it into the same horn with a large format cd, I know you can't go up in size without changing the geometry of the throat but what about going down in size and if I drill the hole close enough to center shouldn't be hard , or.....bad idea? Right on top where the bend is I could still a half inch hole and it looks like it should be dead center of that area ..... The 1" hole on other side has a little slope on it which makes me wonder if it won't work because the other side is not the same shape .
> 
> I just got the bms 4550 it's a nice driver , I am waiting for my cd10nd set to show up should be here tomorrow. I'm addicted lately to trying drivers and can't seem to get a grip on it .


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

It appears that Vance Dickason sells the speakers that he tests using this account:

2 B C DE110 1” Compression Drivers with B C ME10 Horns Nice | eBay

Kinda interesting - there are some good deals there. He sold a pair of DE110s for something like $60


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> It appears that Vance Dickason sells the speakers that he tests using this account:
> 
> 2 B C DE110 1” Compression Drivers with B C ME10 Horns Nice | eBay
> 
> Kinda interesting - there are some good deals there. He sold a pair of DE110s for something like $60


Yes, I bought a pair of BMS 18N862 from him about 2 years ago for less than half of retail. Serial numbers were 0004 and 0005.  They were essentially BNIB.


----------

